# March Field Airfest 2010



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 12, 2010)

*March Field Airfest 2010*
 _Thunder over the Empire_





March Air Reserve Base invites the public to attend our bi-annual AirFest May 1 2. Admission and parking are free.

The Patriot Jet Team will highlight the 2010 show, along with an F-22 Raptor demonstration. A KC-135 Stratotanker and a C-17 Globemaster III from our own base will perform, along with a Navy F-18 Hornet, a Navy F-6F Hellcat, an F-15 Strike Eagle, an F-86, and, from CalFire, an S-2, A-10, DC-10, and H-1. There will also be a Warbird Parade and a skydiving team. Extreme aerial acrobatics will be performed by: Rob Harrison "The Tumbling Bear" in the Zlin 50, John Melby in the Pitts, Tim Weber in the Extra 300, and Sean D. Tucker in the Pitts. The air field ramp will be filled with static aircraft explore, a play area for kids, as well as an information fair. 

Dates: May 1st, 2010 May 2nd, 2010 - Free admission!
Hours: Gates open at 8 AM. Gates close at 6 PM. - Free parking!

March Field Airfest 2010 - Schedule

March Field Airfest 2010 - Performers

March Field Airfest 2010 - Blog

This is looking to be another good one. 


If you look at the schedule Doug Gillis was slated to have a four plane formation of L-29's at the show.
Not sure if it that is still is happening though ??


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 12, 2010)

Take pictures Wheels!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 13, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Take pictures Wheels!


I'm hoping Eric goes...
His pictures of the planes in flight are so much better than mine.
His gear is also leaps and bounds above mine.


Wheels


----------



## ontos (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey wheels, maybe I'll see you there. I hope I can make this one and the Chino show.  8)


----------



## evangilder (Apr 20, 2010)

I won't be at March. I have a shoot the following 2 weekends and I want to be able to spend some time with my family too.

May 7-9 I will be at the Palm Springs Air Museum flying in and shooting T-34 Mentors. I will be at Chino the following weekend and I may also be shooting on Memorial day.


----------



## ontos (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe we can all get together at the Chino show, it would be great to finally meet everyone.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 20, 2010)

I will be there on Sunday as I have a datacenter move friday and saturday. I do have the sunrise photo pass for Sunday, so I will be there at 0-dark thirty.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 22, 2010)

You should get some great shots at the sunrise photo session.

BTW, How did you finagle going to the T-34 Fly In over the Mothers day weekend ? 


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2010)

That was tricky, but the Palm Springs event has generated sales and publications in the past, plus I will be home by Sunday afternoon.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck on generating some revenue possibilities at the show. 


Wheels


----------



## ontos (May 2, 2010)

These are some shots I took today at the March AirFest, I have allot more but no time to download. I add more tomorrow. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2010)

Great shots!

I used to work on that gray T-33 (and flew in it a few times)


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2010)

Nice shots, Ontos. Looks like a good show.


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2010)

Great shots! Looks like it was a good show.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2010)

Ontos, did you get any shots of the Jet Provost? I completed the condition inspection on that aircraft a few days earlier. I just got off the phone and he arrived home just a few minutes ago.


----------



## ontos (May 3, 2010)

Hey FB, I did get one or two pictures of the Provost but I could not get a good all around shot, there were too many people around it for a good shot. I'll post them tomorrow. 

Eric it was great we had a fantastic time. It was hazy, so quite a few shots were messed up. I was glad I put my sun block on, it was pretty warm. The wind came up about 1430 hrs. 

They had a F22 Raptor that put on a fantastic show. It felt good to go to another airshow again. 

Here are some more shots from the show, sorry if some are repetitive.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2010)

Nice shots. We have the March Mentor boys. I think Jim Ostrich was flying one of the T-28s


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## evangilder (May 5, 2010)

March and San Diego Mentor guys. Larry Bierma is in the gray 34 with the invasion stripes. That's most likely John Flippen in the yellow one. I wonder who was flying the March 34. I will try to find out this weekend. I will be seeing the Mentor guys at PSP this weekend.

Nice shots, Ontos!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2010)

Cool shots!


----------



## ontos (May 6, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind comments. I just found out the other day that I had my lighting all set wrong on the camera, it was set for indoor lighting , I also forgot my 55mm lens for the in close shots of the static displays and had to use my 70-300  I guess you live and learn , always check you camera settings before going to the show  I was going to ask do you guys use auto focus or manual for air shows ?


----------



## Thorlifter (May 6, 2010)

Great shots. I love the F-15, probably my favorite jet aircraft. Well, the F-14 and F-15 are tied. To me, they just look like they want to kick the holy crap out of you.

Nice shots of the F86 also.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 8, 2010)

What day did you go to the show Ontos ?
I was wandering around on Saturday.


Wheels


----------



## ontos (May 8, 2010)

Hey wheels, I was looking around for you, but didn't see you. We went on Sunday, got there about 1030. I'll look for you and Eric at the Chino Show, I'll be there on Sunday.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 8, 2010)

I was going to go again on Sunday but I changed my mind.
The traffic on Saturday had been pretty bad and I had got there around 8:30.

I am looking forward to meeting up with everyone on Sunday at Chino. 


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 8, 2010)

Excellent shots Merv!!!!!   The water drop shot is magazine material sir!! And the F-15 shots are superb!! You are doing great!!!!!


----------



## ontos (May 9, 2010)

Thank you Aaron, they may have come out better if I had my light settings correct  I have to try and remember to check my camera settings before the Chino show. My pictures don't compare in quality as yours and Eric's and so many others. I still seem to have problems with blur, maybe I need one of those monopods  I can't believe I took over 960 shots


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 20, 2010)

They looked good to me Ontos.
When I take pictures all I see is a dot when the planes are at altitude. 
I may need a better camera. 


Wheels


----------

